
An Open Letter to the Hacker News Community - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/an-open-letter-to-the-hacker-news-community
======
sophacles
A couple things:

First, I think you contribute well as you. I don't think much needs to be
changed. Basically you are contributing in a way that adds value, because you
add value to the community. I think this is true of most of the people with
good karma here -- each person contributes in his/her own way, and the sum of
those is a community. I like that you think to ask, but I think the fact that
you care enough to ask obviates the need for feedback.

Second -- I take slight issue with the notion that persistent but average
input is somehow not valuable to the community. Average here is pretty darn
good, it's what attracts readers. The comments in large part are not super-
comments or majorly insightful. They are just discussion, the whole of which
provides usefulness to people like me.

Third -- Please keep contributing in any way you see fit. HN is good and you
aren't lowering that.

------
ZackOfAllTrades
Well, what's your goal? Why do you comment on Hacker News so much? Do you do
it to give back to other hackers? Is it to promote yourself? Do you do it just
because you enjoy it?

People might not know what they really need, so any advice people give might
just be a weird version by what they want to hear.

------
duck
Just keep doing what you're doing.

------
VanceRefrig
I think this is a pretty hard obstacle to conquer. There is no "best" or
"right" way to comment. If you think your comment works, then keep on doing
that.

------
pragmatic
Be real. Be yourself.

There is too little of that now in "HR America."

(long time reader, don't always agree, but always get my money's worth)

